# Padron Serie 1926 No. 1 (Maduro) Cigar Review - The cigar all cigars should emulate



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Padron 1926 is the cigar that all cigars are compared to. Try one and you will see what the hype is about. The maduro No.1 is delicious but I prefe...

Read the full review here: Padron Serie 1926 No. 1 (Maduro) Cigar Review - The cigar all cigars should emulate


----------

